

Scientists discover fundamental property of light 150years after Maxwells theory - alan_cx
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/scientists-have-discovered-fundamental-property-of-light-150-years-after-maxwells-famous-theory-10367078.html

======
dandrews
Originally published: [http://theconversation.com/scientists-discover-
fundamental-p...](http://theconversation.com/scientists-discover-fundamental-
property-of-light-150-years-after-maxwell-43928)

